# Berlin klassik 2013



## Cjp2595 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Berlin klassik 2013 video*

I up loaded video of the berlin klassik to you tube here are the link 

506hp mk4 golf vr6 dyno 
http://youtu.be/MeJsPnkOu4c

1000hp BMW m3 dyno 
http://youtu.be/VjA2ISPmncs

Whole car show and every car
http://youtu.be/LHjLbBGbRE8

I hope you like the videos


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks for the link mate!


----------



## Cjp2595 (Feb 10, 2013)

Np


----------

